# TOKYO | Shibaura 1-Chome Rebuilding Project | 229m | 227m | U/C



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*TOKYO | Shibaura 1-Chome Rebuilding Project | 235m | 46 fl | 235m | 47 fl | Pro*






















information:

S Tower
height: 235m
floors: 46
use: Office / Hotel
status: Pro
start: 2020
complete: 2023

N Tower
height: 235m
floors: 47
use: Office / Residential
status: Pro
start: 2025
complete: 2029

Location:
Shibaura 1-Chome, Minato-ku, Tokyo
https://goo.gl/maps/6htaLZugkis











http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52390929.html

*TOKYO 東京 | Shibaura 1-Chome Rebuilding Project 芝浦一丁目建替計画 | 235m 235m | Pro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2663


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

These are the plans for the redevelopment of the Hamamatsucho Building in Shibaura 1-Chome. 2 towers, both 235m tall will replace the current office building. It will be a mixed use project, the 1st tower that will go up will have offices and a hotel, it will be completed in 2023. The 2nd tower will have offices and apartments and will be built after the 1st is completed between 2025 and 2029. So it will be another 13 years before the whole project is completed. 

The 1st of the 2 towers will be built on the low rise plaza before the current building, when it's completed the tenants of old tower will be moved there. Then the old tower will be demolished and replaced by the N tower. With S and N standing for South and North


http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=79288
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52390929.html


Hamamatsucho Building 










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52390929.html


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Pretty huge building for apartments. Massive project, could easily have close to 400k sq meters.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The hotel and the apartments will be in the top of the towers, they will have a hollow core on these floors. There will be 350 apartments in Tower N, the 2nd one that will go U/C.

The total floor space of both towers and the podium combined will even be 580,000 sq meters, it's one of the largest upcoming projects in Tokyo. We just have to wait another 13 years to see it fully completed. 

It's also going to be an very demolition of the old 166m tall tower. There are not that many buildings this tall in the world that have been demolished.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

New renders with a bit more details, just not less boxy. 




















source:
http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai12/shiryou8.pdf

^^ much more details on the direct surroundings of the towers in the .pdf in the link. At the back of the towers there will be a part and at the front the waterfront will be used in a way that you really don't see in Tokyo yet (maybe only at Takeshiba, just around the corner from this project). Even though the waterfront is just the small canal and not the bay it's should still be a blue-print for other developments.


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh no … To massive. It will disturb the view from rainbow bridge. =( I understand that the builder wants a lot rooms with seaside view and a lot rooms in general. But for the waterfront this complex is imho a to big step. The buildings somewhere else would be better.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

^^Here was I thinking it ENHANCES the view.


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

Momo1435 said:


> New renders with a bit more details, just not less boxy.


Are these renders? Or just massing studies?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

That's a good question. I think there will still be some refinements to the design, but this will be pretty much it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree...they are just too massive. If they would make the buildings a bit slimmer and add 50m to the height instead, it would be perfect.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The demolition of the entrance building of the Hamamatsucho Building will start in February and will be completed in September when the construction of the new tower will begin. 





























source:








2月1日からスリーワンプラザの解体開始！跡地には高さ232.55mのツインタワー「(仮称)芝浦一丁目計画 鬼S棟」を建設！ : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　浜松町駅近くの「浜松町ビルディング(東芝ビルディング)」(地上40階、高さ165.9m、1984年竣工)の空撮です。2019年11月30日にヘリから撮影しました。東芝の本社が入るビルですが、wiki情報によると本社機能の約7割が「ラゾーナ川崎東芝ビル」へ移転しており、現在は30〜39



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

This is the latest rendering by the way. The building on the left will go UC first
















高さ232.55mツインタワー「(仮称)芝浦一丁目計画」の建築計画のお知らせが設置！ : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


イメージパース[出典：野村不動産ホールディングス] 　芝浦一丁目で計画されている大規模再開発「(仮称)芝浦一丁目計画」の完成予想図です。左がⅠ期として先に建設されるS棟で地上45階、高さ232.55m、右がⅡ期として後から建設されるN棟で地上47階、高さ232.55mという巨大



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Not that surprising for me. The most of the new towers in Tokyo are quite massive and not very creative. Here it is more a replacement. Demolish one massive tower and build two instead


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Demolition has begun
























The surrounding area
















高さ約232m、総延床面積約55万㎡の超高層ツインタワー「（仮称）芝浦一丁目計画 新築工事」　解体工事が本格化　2021年2月中旬の状況 - 東京・大阪　都心上空ヘリコプター遊覧飛行


－（仮称）芝浦一丁目計画 新築工事－　「浜松町ビルディング（東芝ビル...



building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

^^^ Sorry if I am rude but that whitish building in the foreground with the antenna is hideous, they should tear it down and rebuild it


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Please move to UC and change height to *229m* and *227m*. Groundbreaking ceremony was held in late September and construction started on Oct 1st
New renders
















































































Source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

High-res renders
































update (11/1)
















source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

よつやん 東京散歩@YouTuber


----------



## VinTpe (Jul 17, 2020)

Does anyone know which 43 story skyscraper mentioned in this article is?
I searched the database and couldn't find one that match the criteria mentioned.

*“Suppressing long-period ground motion” Experiment of installing seismic isolation devices on the upper floors of buildings*

2022/9/15 下午7:21:02


[NHK] Development of technology to suppress shaking called "long-period ground motion" that greatly shook skyscrapers in the city center during the Great East Japan Earthquake 11 years ago is progressing...













The Great East Japan Earthquake that occurred 11 years ago shook skyscrapers in the city center.
On the 15th, an experiment was conducted on the latest technology to install the seismic isolation device, which is often installed "under" the building, on the "upper" floor of the building.
In the Great East Japan Earthquake of 2011, long-period tremors called "long-period ground motion" occurred, causing skyscrapers in Tokyo and Osaka far from the epicenter to sway violently and causing damage to their ceilings and walls. .

Construction companies are developing technology to suppress building shaking, and on the 15th, a demonstration experiment of the latest technology using a model building was held at a facility of a major construction company that can reproduce "long-period ground motion". rice field.
The novelty of this technology is the installation of a seismic isolation device on the "upper" floor of the building, which is normally installed between the building and the basement foundation, so to speak, "under" to suppress shaking.

As a result of comparing the swaying of a building model incorporating technology and a model not incorporating technology in an experiment, it was found that the swaying of the upper floors of the model incorporating technology was reduced by more than 30% compared to the model without technology. Confirmed.

If seismic isolation devices are installed on the upper floors of a building, as in this case, the upper floors move to cancel out the shaking of the lower floors, reducing the overall shaking of the building. This means that there is also the advantage of being able to reduce the number of people in the building and securing a lot of space in the building.

This technology is scheduled to be installed in a 43-story skyscraper scheduled to be completed in Shibaura, Minato-ku, Tokyo in February 2025, and a seismic isolation device using the new technology will be installed between the 34th and 35th floors. will be

Akira Fukukita, Director of the Shimizu Institute of Technology, said, "Usually, the upper floors of skyscrapers shake greatly, but this time the technology aims to eliminate that, and today's experiment confirmed that the shaking was reduced. Especially in today's experiment. As the number of skyscrapers increases in urban areas, I would like to continue working on countermeasures."
*The latest equipment in a skyscraper in Ebisu, Tokyo*


The main types of earthquake countermeasures for skyscrapers are the type that installs seismic isolation devices on the underside of the building and the type that installs many seismic control devices between the pillars of the building.

Under these circumstances, some companies are introducing it to existing buildings, citing the merits of technology that suppresses shaking from the "top".

One of them is the landmark of Tokyo Ebisu, "Yebisu Garden Place Tower".

Last month, construction was completed to install three 7.5-meter-tall devices on the roof of a 40-story building.

The feature of the device is that a "weight" weighing 450 tons per unit is placed on the piled rubber.

When an earthquake occurs, this "weight" moves in the direction to stop the shaking of the building, canceling out the shaking.

As a result of simulating the same tremors that occurred during the Great East Japan Earthquake, we were able to halve the magnitude of the tremors of the entire building and significantly reduce the duration of the tremors.

The construction company that developed this technology says that the advantage of using earthquake countermeasures on the roof is that the building can continue to be used while construction is being done without the need for construction work inside the building that is required with other technologies.

The original heliport was also installed on the roof of this device, and it was possible to make effective use of the space.

Haruhiko Kurino, Principal Engineer of Kajima Corporation's Architectural Design Division, said, "Skyscrapers are important social infrastructure where many people gather and act, and they can also serve as disaster prevention bases in times of emergency. The need for this is increasing significantly, and we would like to advance the development of equipment with even higher performance and efficiency than ever before, and increase the number of buildings where people can spend their time with peace of mind."
*Long-period ground motion "Nankai Trough" expected to exceed the Great East Japan Earthquake*

"Long-period ground motion" occurs when a large earthquake occurs, and is characterized by the fact that the tremors do not weaken even after moving away from the epicenter, and they shake skyscrapers slowly and strongly.

In the 2011 Great East Japan Earthquake, even skyscrapers in Tokyo and Osaka, which were far from the epicenter, shook violently, reaching a maximum amplitude of 2 meters, causing damage such as elevators stopping and walls and ceilings collapsing. rice field.

According to the government's assumption, if long-period seismic motion occurs due to the "Nankai Trough Mega Earthquake", the shaking width of skyscrapers in Tokyo, Nagoya, and Osaka will reach 2 to 3 meters, and it is said that it may exceed the Great East Japan Earthquake. .

It has been pointed out that the higher the floor of the building, the greater the tremors, which may cause unfixed furniture to tip over and office equipment to move, injuring people, as well as elevators to stop or be trapped.

According to experts, there is a possibility of damage that makes it difficult to continue using the building, which may have a major economic impact, especially in large cities.
*Skyscrapers on the rise across the country*

According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, there are thousands of skyscrapers over 60 meters in height across the country, and the number is increasing year by year, mainly in Tokyo. increase.

In addition, according to the real estate research company "Tokyo Kantei", as of last year, there were 1427 tower condominiums with 20 floors or more nationwide, and more than 30% of them were concentrated in Tokyo.
*Expert: "Very effective against long-period ground motion. Indoor countermeasures are also essential."*


Professor Yoshiaki Hisada of Kogakuin University, who specializes in earthquake engineering, said, ``Skyscrapers are designed to sway very slowly due to their structure. Measures to suppress shaking are extremely effective against long-period ground motion, and are expected to have the effect of reducing structural damage and facilitating subsequent restoration, so it is necessary to continue to promote measures.” points out.

On the other hand, ``If a large earthquake such as the Nankai Trough earthquake occurs, even if countermeasures are taken, skyscrapers will shake slowly and strongly, so indoor countermeasures are essential.''

Specifically, in addition to fixing furniture and equipment with casters in the office, we are calling for countermeasures such as training assuming elevator confinement and deciding in advance how to confirm safety.

Professor Hisada said, ``Especially on upper floors, you can't expect help from firefighters right away, and you may end up in a situation where you have to help each other on your own. I want you to move on," he said.
Keywords:

Source: nhk 









“Suppressing long-period ground motion” Experiment of installing seismic isolation devices on the upper floors of buildings


[NHK] Development of technology to suppress shaking called "long-period ground motion" that greatly shook skyscrapers in the city center during the Great East Japan Earthquake 11 years ago is progressing...




www.tellerreport.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@VinTpe, @KillerZavatar, @Momo1435, @Daniiif is it true that the thicker the building is on earthquake-proned plot, the safer the building is?


----------

